# Solved: The connection has timed out message.



## oldiron (Sep 23, 2009)

I am running on a Compaq Presario R3000 Laptop running XP Home edition Rel 5.6 SP3. It is Ethernet wired to a Linksys router and then to a Hugesnet modem. 
The first problem was Firefox could not find any web site. I changed Proxies configuration from Auto detect to Direct connect per another web site. (From Firefox menu bar, tools-options-advanced-network-connection-setttings.) 
Now I get The connection has timed out
The server at XXX is taking too long to respond,
for every site.
The internet works fine on the other systems.
I did a search on CONNECTION TIMED OUT and got over 1 million hits  but none of them seemed to cover my case. 
The Compaq worked OK last week! The only changes would have to have been automatic ones that I don't know what they do.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

*PING 209.191.93.53

PING YAHOO.COM*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## oldiron (Sep 23, 2009)

TerryNet Here is the info you asked for. Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp. :\Documents and Settings>IPCONFIG /ALL Windows IP Configuration Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VACATION Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : wildblue.com Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection: Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : wildblue.com Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-02-A7-50 Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 67.142.160.8 67.142.160.9 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 23, 2009 11:06: 35 PM Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 24, 2009 11:06:35 PM C:\Documents and Settings>PING 209.191.93.53 Pinging 209.191.93.53 with 32 bytes of data: Request timed out. Request timed out. Request timed out. Request timed out. Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53: Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss), C:\Documents and Settings>PING YAHOO.COM Pinging YAHOO.COM [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data: Request timed out. Request timed out. Request timed out. Request timed out. Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53: Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss), C:\Documents and Settings>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Next time try to not lose the carriage returns and newlines from the output. 

I suppose a non-Windows firewall or security suite could be causing this; I just don't understand how. But, if you have one, suggest that you uninstall it if the following two things don't resolve the issue.

XP Peer-Peer Node Type:

(from a JohnWill post)

The Peer-Peer node is the issue.
Create a file with the following contents in NOTEPAD. Save it as NETFIX.REG from the File menu of notepad.

--------------------------------------- Include data after this line ---------------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters]

"NodeType"=-
"DhcpNodeType"=-
---------------------------------- include data before this line -----------------------------

Double click the file and say Yes to the merge question. Reboot and see if you're cookin' again.

---------------------------------------------------

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## oldiron (Sep 23, 2009)

TerryNet
The TCP/IP stack repair fixed the problem. 
As for loosing the carriage returns and newlines, perhaps you can explain what I did wrong. I copied the data from the command screen and put it in a word document to put it on a flash drive to take it to the system the would connect to the internet. I then copied the data from the word document and pasted it in the reply frame on forums.techguy.org. It still had all of its carriage returns and newlines in the frame. However when I hit submit reply it changed to the way you saw it. 
I would also like to express my thanks for the thorough way this request was handled. On many sites, they expect you to know nearly everything before getting there. They give an answer to only a expert could understand and get mad at you if you dont understand. Again THANK YOU.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sure am glad the stack repair resolved the problem, 'cause it's sure not obvious what was wrong.

I don't know what went wrong with your copying and pasting. I just tested using a Word document and it worked OK. But Word, being powerful, gives us more ways to go wrong with formatting. It's simpler to just use a Notepad (.txt) text file, 'cause that's pretty simple. 

*JohnWill *has gone to great effort over the years to make his standard posts clear and complete, and I try to do the same when I'm not simply using a copy of his. 

You're welcome. Glad we could help.


----------



## oldiron (Sep 23, 2009)

Sure hate being the bearer of bad new but the fix only worked for one day. When I started the system the next day it failed in the same place. I reapplied the fixes you sent me on the off chance that some program had changed it again. This time they didn't fix it. Any more thoughts on how to fix it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you get rid of the peer-peer node type?

What non-Windows firewall or security suite is on the machine? Or was ever on the machine?

Please try *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if you have internet access that way.


----------



## oldiron (Sep 23, 2009)

1. The firewall and security are Webroot Desktop Firewall and Webroot Internet Secuity
Essentials. This is the same things that are on the system the is working (the one I am
sending this message with). There may have been some other program on the system when we
bought it but I don't know what it was. That was over 7 years ago.
2. When I went with "Safe Mode with Networking", it failed one step sooner. It could not
find the web site at all.
3. I am not sure what you mean by getting rid of peer-peer node type. Can you give me some
instructions as what to do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes corrupted security suites can even cause problems in Safe Mode with Networking, so I would uninstall Webroot. If they provide a cleanup tool run that also.

For the peer-peer node type see post # 4.


----------



## oldiron (Sep 23, 2009)

I have waited for three days to append to the subject to make sure this time. Two time before I made changed and it worked that evening and failed the next day. I suddenly thought, why not try connecting with Internet Explorer. The first time I tried it, it could not find the web site. I then clicked on Tools-Diagnose Connection Problems and then IE connected to the site but timed out trying to access the data on the site. I did the Tools-Diagnose Connection Problems again and IE then was able to access the site. I then went back to Firefox and it was able to access the site. However, it failed the next day doing the same steps. Arg! While trying some other things, I tried to do something in Firefox that I am used to doing. But it didnt work this time. I then realized that Firefox was not up to the latest release as it is on my machine. It just hadnt been updated on my wifes and I had not thought of that before. I immediately download the latest version and installed it. Firefox has not failed since. 
I wish to apologize to every one that has spent any time on my goof up!


----------

